# Just went through my first few days at Roberto-Venn(wood content!)



## awesomeaustin (Feb 11, 2009)

So I enrolled in Roberto-Venn this semester and just finished my 3rd day, and its awesome. Today we got to choose our fretboard wood for our electric and our top, back and sides for our acoustic.
For the electric I chose cocobolo:






and for the acoustic back and sides, I chose claro walnut:





I'm really stoked about tomorrow as we get to choose our electric body wood. 
I'll keep updating if this gets enough looks, so stay tuned, if you want, either way, whatever


----------



## Elysian (Feb 11, 2009)

you're gonna be hurtin come summer, 115 degrees is pretty normal there. kris remembers me quite well, i still call him from time to time.

is that OM body style on the acoustic? if so, great choice.


----------



## WhiteShadow (Feb 11, 2009)

Wow, i was just about to make a thread asking if anyone has attended Roberto-Venn. I'm REALLY interested in see your progress via pictures, as i'm seriously considering attending there.


----------



## awesomeaustin (Feb 11, 2009)

Elysian said:


> you're gonna be hurtin come summer, 115 degrees is pretty normal there. kris remembers me quite well, i still call him from time to time.
> 
> is that OM body style on the acoustic? if so, great choice.



Yeah, I'm used to it, lived here my whole life. Kris is a cool dude, he used to do some repairs for the music store I work at. and yes it is an OM, I like to do a little finger-picking here and there.



WhiteShadow said:


> Wow, i was just about to make a thread asking if anyone has attended Roberto-Venn. I'm REALLY interested in see your progress via pictures, as i'm seriously considering attending there.



It's awesome, the instructors are super cool, and really fun.


----------



## Elysian (Feb 11, 2009)

awesomeaustin said:


> Yeah, I'm used to it, lived here my whole life. Kris is a cool dude, he used to do some repairs for the music store I work at. and yes it is an OM, I like to do a little finger-picking here and there.
> 
> 
> 
> It's awesome, the instructors are super cool, and really fun.



they are very cool. Jason(assuming he's still there) was the guy who sat next to me in my class, he went on to be an assistant, and now i think he's an instructor no?

you're gonna have to go see Reuter's grateful dead cover band, its a great experience. kris is the reason i got into beatles, he helped me pick my 71 beetle.


----------



## awesomeaustin (Feb 11, 2009)

Jason left right before this class to be an apprentice with another luthier


----------



## Elysian (Feb 11, 2009)

awesomeaustin said:


> Jason left right before this class to be an apprentice with another luthier



thats odd, he's already been an apprentice before, and built tons of guitars. very strange.


----------



## awesomeaustin (Feb 14, 2009)

UPDATE:
got my electric body wood!!!


swamp ash





It glued and monday we start tracing and cuttig our bodies.

I also got my 1/8" top for it, which is flamed/quilt hybrid maple, I'll get pics when I get back on monday.


----------



## Elysian (Feb 14, 2009)

I used swamp ash for my electric build too, great choice, its my favorite guitar still.


awesomeaustin said:


> UPDATE:
> got my electric body wood!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Splees (Feb 14, 2009)

I've met a lot of people that went to Roberto-Venn the past five months or so, even one of my teachers at CRAS went there. I was thinking about it. I was a little better at mixing and recording than wood though. :/ keep the pics coming.


----------



## Stengah_2012 (Feb 14, 2009)

Awesome man. I've been considering enrolling there after I graduate from ASU, so let me know what you think overall of the program sometime.


----------



## Chritar (Feb 14, 2009)

that looks like a really cool class to take. if i had money i would be all over that class


----------



## Elysian (Feb 14, 2009)

just be aware, the roberto-venn way is not the be all end all way of doing things, its really just an intro. you will learn so much more when you are out on your own. i'm glad that i have a guy like Mike Sherman i can go to any time i have a question, or to teach me new methods, its really awesome to have that kind of backing. i've learned so many better methods since i left RV, i've even called Kris up and asked why they didn't teach it this way or that? some of the things i questioned Kris about he told me they used to teach it that way, but they changed and the school(read the others in charge) are very stubborn in their ways.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 14, 2009)

Man I look forward to seeing what you make  I would like to enrol at a luthier school over here in Devon some day, maybe after uni.


----------



## awesomeaustin (Feb 16, 2009)

UPDATE:
This is going to be the top for my electric guitar. It is a flamed/quilt combo maple, it has alittle bit of both in there and looks badass.
Its all glued up now, and ready to glue on to the body
Pic:





more updates soon!


----------



## Elysian (Feb 16, 2009)

awesome!


----------



## awesomeaustin (Feb 16, 2009)

thanks! the two pieces were super warped and gluing them together was a pain in the ass. I think I got it though. I also need to get some pics of my cedar pieces for my acoustic


----------



## Elysian (Feb 16, 2009)

cedar plus OM body style? interesting combo.


----------



## awesomeaustin (Feb 16, 2009)

Yep, with the walnut for the back and sides. I love cedar, and I do more fingerpicking than flatpicking on acoustics so it matched. I love warm acoustic guitars, so I thought those would be a good combo.


----------



## Elysian (Feb 16, 2009)

awesomeaustin said:


> Yep, with the walnut for the back and sides. I love cedar, and I do more fingerpicking than flatpicking on acoustics so it matched. I love warm acoustic guitars, so I thought those would be a good combo.



i see, i love a bright clangy tone, every piece of wood i put into my guitar was to make it the brightest thing ever  bubinga back and sides, spruce top, OM body, ebony board. though its surprising how much low end it actually has, its a very full sounding guitar, i actually love how it came out.


----------



## awesomeaustin (Feb 16, 2009)

I kind of included the walnut to make it so it wasnt too warm, plus I love the look of walnut, I think Ill be happy with mine


----------



## awesomeaustin (Apr 14, 2009)

UPDATE:
been a long time, been way busy with school, work, and partying. Alot has happened, and I've been in the spray booth the last couple days, and here is the almost finished product.


----------



## poopyalligator (Apr 14, 2009)

that looks awesome. You wont have to worry about fret access on that guitar


----------



## ledzep4eva (Apr 14, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> Man I look forward to seeing what you make  I would like to enrol at a luthier school over here in Devon some day, maybe after uni.



Can I ask which school that is...?


----------



## awesomeaustin (Apr 14, 2009)

ledzep4eva said:


> Can I ask which school that is...?


Roberto-Venn, its in the title of the thread


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Apr 14, 2009)

I think he was talking about a luthier school where he lives.


----------



## Apophis (Apr 14, 2009)

looks nice 

... but maybe I see something wrong or picture is strange, but that shape is not 100&#37; ok for my eyes


----------



## TimSE (Apr 14, 2009)

wat an odd shape ...
still awesome stuff man
the quilt is really cool
im hoping to do a luthier course come next september
or i might just internet-buy me some dvds and have a crack at it on my own


----------



## Arctodus (Apr 14, 2009)

That shape to me looks like a petrucci guitar with downs syndrome.


----------



## awesomeaustin (Apr 14, 2009)

thanks guys, the body shape ended up a little smaller than i wanted.


----------



## S-O (Apr 14, 2009)

Still cool though!


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Apr 15, 2009)

awesomeaustin said:


> thanks guys, the body shape ended up a little smaller than i wanted.



still, that blue flame maple look is awesome!


----------



## awesomeaustin (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks, that piece is awesome. Im super excited for the the 8 string that I'm hopefully gonna build


----------



## darren (Apr 15, 2009)

Arctodus said:


> That shape to me looks like a petrucci guitar with downs syndrome.



That's EXACTLY what i thought!


----------



## MFB (Apr 15, 2009)

Not a big fan of the shape but I dig the color


----------



## Johnsong (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks for writing about your progress. I plan to attended the school this August and will be following your posts. Thanks for taking the time to post.


----------



## Johnsong (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks for posting your progress at the school


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Feb 21, 2014)

5 year old thread.


----------



## Prophetable (Feb 21, 2014)

Especially strange since there is a very recent Roberto-Venn thread.

---Edit---
Here


----------

